# anyone tried these wilwood brakes ?



## scoooby slayer (Jun 13, 2009)

330mm Wilwood big brake kit 200sx 300zx skyline 200 sx on eBay (end time 11-Mar-10 08:33:29 GMT)


----------



## ru' (Feb 18, 2007)

Can't remember what car you've got, but I don't see that these would offer much improvement over standard r33/34 gtr brakes.


----------



## Sub Boy (Jan 28, 2008)

They are the Dynalite series calipers, and 4pot. They will be a good set, and probably and improvement over the standard brakes.....But not much, Would be better suited for a lighter car.

You are better off with what I put on my R32, They are Wilwood Superlites, and are 6pot front and 4 pot rear.

http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/119220-pics-my-new-wilwood-brakes-about-go-gtr.html


----------



## scoooby slayer (Jun 13, 2009)

i have been reading on here that the master cylinders suffer from flex on the gtrs. my brakes feel good at moderate pedal pressure but when i step on them hard they dont seem to apply much harder ? i had a bmw which felt similar to this but worse and the bulkhead was rotten and the cylinder was twisting forward. im gonna have a look at the cylinder tmrw and see how much it moves forward under hard pedal pressure. there still a fair size brake system as standard and should be superior to a standard cosworth set up but mine are not at the moment.


----------



## Sub Boy (Jan 28, 2008)

There are plenty of master cyl mods to fix flex and soft pedals for the GTR.

1, Cusco make a brace (I put one on my car, works well)
2, Nismo make a replacement pedal mount (Or you could reinforce the std one)
3, Upgrade the master (Stagea 260RS one has a smaller restrictor on the rear brake if you are leaving the R33/34 Brembos and upgrading to F40/F50 fronts)


----------



## dan-hipgrave (Nov 22, 2008)

Sub Boy said:


> They are the Dynalite series calipers, and 4pot. They will be a good set, and probably and improvement over the standard brakes.....But not much, Would be better suited for a lighter car.


Agree with this - made for a lighter car than a GTR really, I ran them on my old Pulsar and they worked very well, but a GTR weighs a lot more.


----------



## scoooby slayer (Jun 13, 2009)

well been out in the garage for the last hour and the front strut brace is a nismo and the strut brace mount is a nismo and has a stopper on it. it wasnt adjusted up tight to the cylinder though and it was flexing forward quite a bit. so ive cranked it up ****ing tight and the pedal feels better, cant drive it yet though as its pissing down with rain.

ive had to go very tight with it as its obviously not the best design as it does still flex until its pressured up very tight. 

just need some dry now for a road test


----------



## scoooby slayer (Jun 13, 2009)

weather was dry today so ran it up the road and its perfect the brakes are pretty dam good actually. very bad design on nissans behalf there, it made my car feel dangerous anyways. no big brakes needed here now


----------



## Sub Boy (Jan 28, 2008)

scoooby slayer said:


> weather was dry today so ran it up the road and its perfect the brakes are pretty dam good actually. very bad design on nissans behalf there, it made my car feel dangerous anyways. no big brakes needed here now


Let me know how they are after you have stoped hard 20 times, or done a couple of laps on a track.....Then you will see how poor the brakes are.:thumbsup:


----------



## bladerider (Jun 29, 2002)

I run radial mount Wilwood Superlite 6pots on my 180sx.

Excellent piece of kit I cant rate highly enough, espeically for the money. I run them with AP discs for a Skyline iirc...









J.


----------



## tarmac terror (Jul 16, 2003)

Wilwood Integra's are still on top of my brake list!!. Looked at other calipers but keep coming back to these for SPFM (Stopping Power For Money :chuckle: ). 
Integra's arent very well known in the UK. Rally Design, Wilwoods UK distributor has never had a set imported for any customer but on paper they look awesome. Biggest issue is the Integra seems to max out on a 330mm dia rotor but DOES accomodate a wider rotor at 35mm. Can get a pair of these for around 1K which I think is pretty good.
Looked at AP calipers too and, looking at specs, think that the CP5060/5270 series 6 pots would do the job too....
I WAS dead set against AP on the basis of cost and brand-name ripoffness but TBH theres not a lot in it between my fave Wilwoods and suitable AP's..

As Sub boy says, Superlight calipers and above are more suitable for a GTR than dynalite calipers IMHO. Theres more to brake science than its size and no of pots...thermal mass/effective piston area/pad volume etc.. Do a bit of research yourself or get specialist advice.


TT


----------



## Sub Boy (Jan 28, 2008)

bladerider said:


> I run radial mount Wilwood Superlite 6pots on my 180sx.
> 
> Excellent piece of kit I cant rate highly enough, espeically for the money. I run them with AP discs for a Skyline iirc...
> 
> ...


Same as I run, But I have the post mount versions (And Wilwood Motorsport Disks):thumbsup:


----------



## Sub Boy (Jan 28, 2008)

tarmac terror said:


> Wilwood Integra's are still on top of my brake list!!. Looked at other calipers but keep coming back to these for SPFM (Stopping Power For Money :chuckle: ).
> Integra's arent very well known in the UK. Rally Design, Wilwoods UK distributor has never had a set imported for any customer but on paper they look awesome. Biggest issue is the Integra seems to max out on a 330mm dia rotor but DOES accomodate a wider rotor at 35mm. Can get a pair of these for around 1K which I think is pretty good.
> Looked at AP calipers too and, looking at specs, think that the CP5060/5270 series 6 pots would do the job too....
> I WAS dead set against AP on the basis of cost and brand-name ripoffness but TBH theres not a lot in it between my fave Wilwoods and suitable AP's..
> ...


Don't be put off by the 330mm size disks that are quoted on the Wilwood site, You can run bigger than that, There is a race car here that has 380mm disks with these calipers (Just a small amount of file work required)

The big thing is the fact they take 35mm thick disks compared to 28mm factory/brembos.


----------



## Boosted (Jun 5, 2008)

Sub Boy said:


> The big thing is the fact they take 35mm thick disks compared to 28mm factory/brembos.


That's not necessarily a good thing, it just adds more to the unsprung weight, which affects the handling.


----------



## Sub Boy (Jan 28, 2008)

Boosted said:


> That's not necessarily a good thing, it just adds more to the unsprung weight, which affects the handling.


But dissipates heat quicker, And less likely to warp (Like my old Project Mu ones did)

....Plus the Wilwoods are very light calipers, They are billet alloy compared to some cast ones out there.:thumbsup:


----------

